# Slovene: povedek



## Gavril

Dober dan,

Ali *povedek / predikat *vsebuje glagol *in* predmet, ali samo glagol?

Npr., v stavku
_
Ženska je vklopila svetilko

_kateri je povedek: "je vklopila svetilko", ali samo "je vklopila"?

Tudi, v stavku, _Nebo je modro, _ali povedek je glagol in pridevnik ("je modro") ali samo "je"?

Hvala


----------



## Irbis

Povedek ne vsebuje predmeta.
V prvem stavku je torej povedek "je vklopila", "svetilko" pa je predmet v tožilniku.
V drugem stavku pa je povedek "je modro", kjer je "modro" povedkovo določilo (kar je del povedka). Podobni primeri so še (povsod so povedki odebeljeni, vsi primeri so iz knjige Skladnja: Priročnik z vajami (Marta Pavlin Povodnik)):
Janez *je moj prijatelj*.
*Videti je vesel*.
*Postal je poglavar*. ("poglavar" ni predmet, ker je v imenovalniku, predmeti pa so lahko le v rodilniku, dajalniku ali tožilniku)
*Zdiš se* mi *živčen*.

Še nekaj primerov povedkov s povedkovimi določili:
*Moral je vstati*.
*Začel je pisati*.
*Ne more pisati*.


----------



## Gavril

Hvala; treba mi prebrati več o povedkovih določilih.


----------



## Irbis

"Hvala; treba mi prebrati več o povedkovih določilih. "
Na takem mestu pišemo v slovenščini kar vejico, še nikoli nisem zasledil podpičja. V drugem delu pa manjka najmanj pomožnik "je", ampak tudi potem zveni čudno, jaz bi rekel:
"Hvala, moram si prebrati več o povedkovih določilih."
"si" ni čisto obvezen tukaj, ampak v tem kontekstu lepo poudari namen, da se nekdo namerava iz prebranega tudi kaj naučiti.

Ob povedkovem določilu bi bilo dobro poškiliti še proti povedkovemu prilastku, ki je tudi del povedka.
Metka je *vesela* pozdravila Miho.
*Zaskrbljen* sem pogledoval proti uri.


----------



## Gavril

Irbis said:


> "Hvala; treba mi prebrati več o povedkovih določilih. "
> Na takem mestu pišemo v slovenščini kar vejico, še nikoli nisem zasledil podpičja.



Zanimivo, tudi v angleščini vejica je pogosto uporabljena na takem mestu; mislim pa, da glede na stroga pravila (angleške slovnice), samo pika, dvopičje ali podpičje je pravilno v tem sobesedilu.



> *Zaskrbljen* sem pogledoval proti uri.



Ta primer je zanimiv. V naslednjih stavkih, ali so označene besede del povedka?


_Reven sem prišel na mesto, bogat pa sem izselil.

Jan je postal bogat s prodajo krzen.

Gremo na Celje._


Znova hvala.


----------



## Irbis

> Zanimivo, tudi v angleščini *je* vejica pogosto uporabljena na takem mestu; mislim pa, da glede na stroga pravila (angleške slovnice), *je* samo pika, dvopičje ali podpičje pravilno v tem sobesedilu.
>Ali so označene besede v naslednjih stavkih del povedka?

*Reven sem prišel* v mesto, *bogat* pa *sem se izselil*. (mesto kot vrsta naselja zahteva "v", kot del površine pa "na" (Prišel sem na izbrano mesto.))
(no, pravzaprav bi najbrž tole celo obrnil: V mesto sem prišel reven, izselil pa sem se bogat.)
Jan *je postal bogat* s prodajo krzna. ("krzno" se uporablja tudi kot množinska oznaka, v množini je le za posebne poudarke)
*Gremo* v Celje. (Celja zahteva vezavo z "v", za te vezave pri imenih krajev ni nekega posebnega pravila, treba se jih je naučiti za vsak kraj posebej, pomagate si lahko s stranjo http://besana.amebis.si/pregibanje/ )

Sem označil povedke.
"Jan" je osebek, "v Celje" pa prislovno določilo kraja.


----------



## Gavril

Irbis said:


> *Gremo* v Celje. (Celja zahteva vezavo z "v",



Zakaj "Celja zahteva", ne "Celje zahteva"?

Še en primer: ali je "kot državljan" del povedka v stavku, "_Kot državljan, imam pravico glasovati_"?

Hvala


----------



## Irbis

> Zakaj "Celja zahteva", ne "Celje zahteva"?
"Celje zahteva", sem se zatipkal.

Kot državljan *imam* pravico *glasovati*.
(vejice tu ne sme biti)
Po mojem je povedek tole, za "kot državljan" bi rekel, da je prislovno določilo načina.


----------

